# Cards Against Humanity ヽ(´▽｀)ノ



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 10, 2015)

new game:
http://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=126

password is tbt


----------



## Caius (Jan 10, 2015)

Dang. I'm at work right now but I should be out in about an hour. Think you'll be down for a round when I get home?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 10, 2015)

I suck at Cards Against Humanity lol


----------



## Caius (Jan 10, 2015)

I ended up getting home late. I'll catch another game lol


----------



## cIementine (Jan 10, 2015)

we're still playing! almost done though

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay we're done now ahah


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'll join in a little later.


----------



## Caius (Jan 10, 2015)

10/10 Baja Blast and Jews


----------



## cIementine (Jan 10, 2015)

sorry i left but now i can't get back in lol! Could someone increase the maximum players by 1?


----------



## Cariad (Jan 10, 2015)

This is fun!

- - - Post Merge - - -

More ppl need to join though.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 10, 2015)

anyone join us!


----------



## Cariad (Jan 10, 2015)

Join us.........


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 10, 2015)

That was fun guys if youre still playing when i get back I will re-join


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 10, 2015)

bump~


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

I joined


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 10, 2015)

this is fun guys


----------



## mdchan (Jan 10, 2015)

Still playing; come join!  ^^


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 10, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> 10/10 Baja Blast and Jews



bless


----------



## cIementine (Jan 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

does this still work


----------



## Javocado (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm down for the CAH whenevs.


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

http://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=118

password is

Jeremy-Chan


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 10, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> http://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=118
> 
> password is
> 
> Jeremy-Chan



it's saying:
Error: Game 118 does not exist.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 10, 2015)

oh my god
CAH is beautiful
 do we have tbt cardpacks we must have tbt cardpacks


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

someone else make a game then


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 10, 2015)

Im back and want to play too ;^;


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Same. No game seems to be open, though, Gamercat's just ended


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> Same. No game seems to be open, though, Gamercat's just ended



I wanted someone else to make one

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=164

fine I made one

new password is Jeremy


----------



## mdchan (Jan 10, 2015)

Is anyone playing?  I might have the wrong room; I'm in there with 3 silent people.  It's kinda creepy...


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

mdchan said:


> Is anyone playing?  I might have the wrong room; I'm in there with 3 silent people.  It's kinda creepy...



I am

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=160

password is still Jeremy

my other game broke i think


----------



## mdchan (Jan 10, 2015)

We need more people...


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

more people please


----------



## Javocado (Jan 10, 2015)

Who's trying to play right now though?


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Who's trying to play right now though?



I'll play with you

you make the game though

and make the password who is jeremy-chan?


----------



## samsquared (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh, I'll play <:

EDIT:// lol, Which of these rooms is the one I should click?


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 10, 2015)

i want in!!!! please link us GaMeRcAT


----------



## Javocado (Jan 10, 2015)

Alrighty I'll make the game right now.


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Oh, I'll play <:
> 
> EDIT:// lol, Which of these rooms is the one I should click?


none of them

someone has to post a link


----------



## Javocado (Jan 10, 2015)

It's wigging out on me at the moment.
Can someone else please make the game?


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

Javocado said:


> It's wigging out on me at the moment.
> Can someone else please make the game?



I can't click on the create button it's faded

- - - Post Merge - - -

who is jeremy-chan? 

is the password

here is the link

http://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=113


----------



## samsquared (Jan 10, 2015)

disregard


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> I got it!
> //EDIT: tbtfair2015 is the password, join IceTurtle's game
> I think some people got through before I set a password, but they're harmless
> http://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=86



we already have a game


----------



## Javocado (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks like I win round 1.


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

why does everyone keep leaving


----------



## samsquared (Jan 10, 2015)

Guys, you should join our game. <:


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes come play with us


----------



## cIementine (Jan 11, 2015)

Anybody post if you'd like to play and I'll start a game up!


----------



## cIementine (Jan 11, 2015)

please, anyone

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=31 password is pumpkinswillwin


----------



## cIementine (Jan 11, 2015)

bump


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 11, 2015)

Someone make a game ;^;


----------



## cIementine (Jan 11, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Someone make a game ;^;



ok, same password (pumpkinswillwin)

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=38


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

join us


----------



## mdchan (Jan 11, 2015)

Says the password is incorrect.


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

mdchan said:


> Says the password is incorrect.



the games been over for hours


----------



## mdchan (Jan 11, 2015)

Welp, that explains why...  XD


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 13, 2015)

Someone make a new game im bored as heck ;^;


----------



## Javocado (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyone down for CAH?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 14, 2015)

i made a new one guys~
http://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=126

password is tbt


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 15, 2015)

we finished~


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 15, 2015)

ughhhhh! I love this game! someone play again!!!!


----------



## Javocado (Jan 16, 2015)

http://pyx-3.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=38

password: gnome

come on in


----------

